# 1/2 Scale Nanzy



## jimsshop1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello All,

  I was at the Cool Springs Museum Exhibit last month and picked up a Casting Kit of a 1/2 Scale Nanzy model engine. I have never built a model from castings and since the gentleman selling this had one completed and running, it looked like something I could accomplish. However after getting home and looking at the castings which are very nice by the way, and the plans I am wondering if I may be in over my head. Has any one on here ever built this engine and what are the challenges ahead for me? I have built a few steam engines and 3 successful IC engines from bar stock but this will be my first casting kit.

My second question is how to use the search function. When I tried to type in Nanzy in the search box it wouldn't let me type anything in there.

Thank you,

Jim in Pa.


----------



## ddmckee54 (Jul 11, 2018)

Try using the advanced search option under the "More..." tab.

I just did and got a boatload of hits.

Don


----------



## jimsshop1 (Jul 11, 2018)

That's strange, when I type in 1/2 scale nanzy the only thread that comes up is this one. What key words did you put in?


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jul 11, 2018)

jimsshop1 said:


> That's strange, when I type in 1/2 scale nanzy the only thread that comes up is this one. What key words did you put in?


http://bobherder.tripod.com/casting_kit.htm


----------



## jimsshop1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks. Yes I knew about that site, but what I meant was there seems to be no build threads on here for the 1/2 scale Nanzy. Maybe someone else will chime in. Or no one on here has built one?

Jim


----------



## Jasonb (Jul 12, 2018)

Strange as I got 19 results. Take the tick out of "this forum"

You may also want to look in the "scale model engineering " section on Smokstak forum as that has a lot of hit and miss activity


----------



## jimsshop1 (Jul 12, 2018)

What do you mean by "take the tick out of this forum"?
Still no one has stated on "this forum" that they have built this engine.. I am a Smokstak member also.


----------



## Jasonb (Jul 12, 2018)

The one that comes up in the search dropdown.

If you search straight from the homepage you won't get that option just the box to fill in but you will get the results


----------



## jimsshop1 (Jul 12, 2018)

Did that. Only thread that comes up is this one.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 12, 2018)

Put "Nanzy on forum" into Google search engine. It will get you to a few forum based builds.---Brian


----------



## Jasonb (Jul 12, 2018)

Try this link to the search results I got
https://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/search/41416/?q=nanzy&o=date


----------



## jimsshop1 (Jul 12, 2018)

Jasonb said:


> Try this link to the search results I got
> https://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/search/41416/?q=nanzy&o=date


Thank you Jason. I am just not computer savvy.


----------



## jimsshop1 (Jul 12, 2018)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Put "Nanzy on forum" into Google search engine. It will get you to a few forum based builds.---Brian


Thank you Brian. Computers are not my best friend.


----------



## ddmckee54 (Jul 12, 2018)

Sorry about that Jim.

When I did the search I was referring to yesterday, I was just searching for "nanzy".  I seem to have skipped over the part where you wanted just the 1/2 scale Nanzy - my bad.

I did the search again today, searching for these words:
"nanzy half" - Got one hit
"nanzy 1/2" - Got 23 hits, but no build threads for the 1/2 scale Nanzy.

Don


----------



## jimsshop1 (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks Don. I guess it is not a very popular casting kit. It looks like a neat engine to have so I guess I'll just have to wing it. I'm really not ready to build it yet but I wanted to learn more about the setups involved in getting started as I have never done a castings kit. The bottom of the main base has been milled to a somewhat flat surface and the quality of the castings are great. I can't believe no one on this forum has built one but maybe they have but are not active at this time. I will be patient and see what happens. Thanks again.

Jim in Pa


----------



## Skeehorse211 (Mar 30, 2022)

jimsshop1 said:


> Thanks Don. I guess it is not a very popular casting kit. It looks like a neat engine to have so I guess I'll just have to wing it. I'm really not ready to build it yet but I wanted to learn more about the setups involved in getting started as I have never done a castings kit. The bottom of the main base has been milled to a somewhat flat surface and the quality of the castings are great. I can't believe no one on this forum has built one but maybe they have but are not active at this time. I will be patient and see what happens. Thanks again.
> 
> Jim in Pa


I just bought one myself. I also have never built one from a casting. Working on a mechanics kit now. Not sure when I'll start the Nanzy.


----------



## Harglo (Mar 31, 2022)

Bob Herder in NJ sells the Nanzy kit so he may be of some help. Herder models.
Harvey


----------



## Skeehorse211 (Mar 31, 2022)

Harglo said:


> Bob Herder in NJ sells the Nanzy kit so he may be of some help. Herder models.
> Harvey


That's where I purchased mine from.


----------



## Harglo (Mar 31, 2022)

Skeehorse211 said:


> That's where I purchased mine from.


Well I guess I wasn't any help. But its a good chance with this site that someone can. Eve built some of Bobs models an a nice gent to deal with.
Harvey


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 31, 2022)

Hello Jim in PA.

What part of the build is it that makes you think you in over your head?

I was in your shoes many years ago. The first set of drawings I purchased were for a hodgson 9 cylinder radial. When I purchased them there is no way I could have built it. I had to cut gears on shafts, cut threads in cylinder heads and on cylinders. It was a little above my skill set. What I now realize is that if I had just made some practice parts and focused on learning those skills at that time I would have been able to do it. Now that I'm 7/8 of the way through building 2 of them I think I could have done it years ago.

Just get it in your head that your going to have to allow time along the way to set the project aside and focus on learning a new skill. If it's cutting a thread, practice cutting the exact thread that that project needs. Same with gears. Cut a few on scrap stock before you try the pne on that crankshaft. That's how you build the skills to build engines. Most of us have more metal in or scrap parts bins than we do in the good parts bin.


----------



## Skeehorse211 (Apr 1, 2022)

Harglo said:


> Well I guess I wasn't any help. But its a good chance with this site that someone can. Eve built some of Bobs models an a nice gent to deal with.
> Harvey


I just received it. It'll be awhile before I start building. But thanks for the reply.


----------

